# Reading > Write a Book Review >  The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole Aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend

## Scheherazade

*The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole Aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend* 

A look into Adrian's life as he goes through pains of growing up. He shares his views on the world around him in general and on the adult affairs. He is so busy being critical of others that he fails to see his own selfishness which makes him very endearing. He is a mixture of Holden Caulfield of _Catcher in the Rye_ and Christoper Boone of _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time_.

Townsend's idea of introducing Adrian through his own diary entries work out brilliantly and makes an entertaining and rewarding read.

*8/10 KitKats!*

----------


## Niamh

One of the funniest, wittiest, novels i've ever read. "The Samaritans" entry has stuck in my head since i read it first in primary school. I love the way she uses the character of Adrian Mole to show life in 1980s working class Thatcher Britain. 
Brilliant!
8/10

----------


## kilted exile

I love the Adrian mole books I read the first one when I was 15 and have now read all of them. Townsend is just far too funny. Still have to read The Queen & I however...

----------


## Pensive

This novel sounds very interesting!

----------


## Niamh

The Queen and I is good, but i'd recommend Number Ten if you havent read it. The Prime minister "St Clair" :Wink:  Ends up traveling around working class britain dressed as a woman. Gotta love Sue Townsends humour! :Tongue:

----------


## xXxSair01xXx

i absolutely love this book.
i read it was about 11 and i've since read all of the adrian mole collection and its witty, funny and heart warming.
i recommend the latest part to the collection which is adrian mole and weapons of mass destruction', sue townsend tackles the leadership of tony blair and the war in iraq with her expected charm and yet hard hitting way.
adrian matures quickly when his son gets sent to iraq and has to deal with the fact that tony blair - whom he trusted- has broken every promise and endangered his son.
brilliant stuff.

----------


## RG57

I read this one many years ago and for some time had the audio version. I am not really into much comedy when it comes to books, but this one was a rarity. On the downside, sequels not to my taste, you can sometimes have too much of a good thing.

----------


## Guinivere

I adore this book. My edition is in shreds because I've read it at least ten times. I absolutely love Adrian Mole. He's hilarious in his self-righteos, naive, pseudo-intellectual way. 
My Mum gave the book to me when I was 10. After that I read all the others of the Adrian Mole series. You just gotta love his 'female eunuch' obsessed mother.

----------


## Tallon

I loved it when i was a kid, wore it out so much it lost it's cover.

----------


## lugdunum

Read the book at school when I was about 13. Really enjoyed it! I'd like to read it again now. A very different vision probably!

----------


## KaranTrehan

Townsend has carved Adrian's character such a engrossing material to read.. you won't feel like stopping once you start the story. . a must read especially for intense story lovers.

----------

